# what belt to buy: new zuluglove or strengthshop?



## jordey (Oct 24, 2013)

ive been looking at belts recently as im mainly focusing on powerlifting and a bit of oly lifting recently. i know belts have been discussed in a fair few threads, but zuluglove have just released a new belt at £60 inc. postage. the strengthshop one is £40. is the zuluglove dominator belt worth the £20 more?

http://www.zuluglove.com/new--powerlifting-belt--dominator--jet--l-46-p.asp

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/strengthshop-10mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html


----------

